# Profinet Zykluszeit



## Josch86 (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe ein Frage zur Zykluszeit von Profinet.
Im Rahmen meiner Technikerabreit plane ich die Umrüstung einer "Profibuspresse" auf Profinet. Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer sowie der Datendurchsatz aller Module sind somit bekannt. gibt es nun einen Möglichkeit die Zykluszeit des Bussystems zu berechnen? Eine Möglichkeit ist ja im Siemens Simatic Manager sich die Zykluszeit anzeigen zu lassen. Da ich aber für meine Doku etwas fachtechnisch benötige würde ich die Zykluszeit gerne anhand einer Formel berechnen.
Kennt ihr da eine passende Formel oder vorgehensweise?


Danke


----------

